# Tess put to sleep last night



## Phil_St_George (Sep 12, 2006)

Can't tell you how much both me and my mum will miss Tess. She was 13 and had arthritis, we knew it was coming but are heart broken. It was so hard waiting for the vet to come. the worst 4 hours of my life. I will never ever get another dog it's just too hard when you lose them. We gave her a last meal of sauseges and lots of love in her final hours, and did our best to treat her final moments as a routine vet visit. We are in a daze today, and are struggling. I suppose we are reaching out to get some solace from this post. I hope you understand. 

Golden retrievers are without doubt the most loving, gentle and loyal dogs in the world. 


RIP tess (tammy golden girl)


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I am going to move your post up into the Rainbow Bridge forum so more people may see this.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tess i know it hurts hard when you lose them


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry to hear this!.
RIP TESS!.
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So Sorry to hear that you lost your Tess. It sounds like you really came through for her in her last moments, which does help in the long-term with the grieving process, and is so brave for her. I still miss my Raleigh and Joplin terribly, but it is not the pining feeling it once was and is combined with happy memories galore. It will hurt less, but not for a while. Many condolences to you.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So very sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. It is so very hard to say goodbye, when the pain subsides I hope you can remember the life you both shared together. Maybe writing a tribute to Tess, posting some photos,doing an album or doing something special in her memory will be good therapy for you and your family.Many of us have also lost our golden friends, so we understand the pain and emptiness you are feeling right now.It was very brave of you and your family to make this decision to end Tess' life and take away her pain and suffering. She now runs free of pain at the rainbow bridge and will watch over you and the family. Maybe as time passes you will let another golden into your life.
RIP sweet Tess.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. 

Run free sweet Tess


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Rest in peace sweet Tess. I am very sorry for your loss. 

I lost my Tess 3 1/2 years ago and I still miss her.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tess,it is such a difficult and heart breaking decision to have to make.
I know it may be difficult for you to do right now,but if you have any photos of your sweet girl it would be nice to see them.
Run free from pain sweet Tess.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Of course we understand your feelings over losing Tess.... many of us have been there before. It gets easier over time. Telling us more about her may help you through the grieving process.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Your post is so sweet, your love for Tess comes through in every word. A last meal of sausages, that's perfect. You rose to the challenge and you honored Tess ... it's heartbreaking but beautiful, all at once.

:heartbeat


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Tess, she sounds like she was absolutely wonderful. That final decision--so hard on us but such a wonderful and courageous act for our beloved dogs. I hope her memories will comfort you during this time.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

God, I am so very sorry. I have experienced the pain and anguish you are feeling now, many of us here have. The pain of goodbye is the sad exchange we make for the joy and unconditional love they bring us, even if the time period is always much too short. I could never live without a golden in my life and consider it a tribute to my great golden loves who are waiting for me at The Bridge.
May God ease your pain. Your sweet girl doesn't want you to suffer for giving her the greatest gift: freedom from pain. HUGS.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is a painful thing to go through, but it sounds like she had a great life - right up to the sausages and loving at the end. I hope the pain and sorrow eases and you can remember the good times with a smile soon. We always miss them, but treasure the time we had.
If you have pictures, I'd love to see them. I'll bet she was a sweetheart with soul melting eyes. Had to be with such a wonderful owner.


----------



## chloe920 (Apr 5, 2009)

so sorry for your loss...you are in my thoughts

L.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
I think every member of this board understands what you're going through. Many, if not most of us, have been there and know how overwhelming the pain can be.
It's obvious that Tess had a wonderful life and was much-loved. Hold onto the good memories of her and know that you did right by her when it mattered the most.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Tess.  If you can, please post some pictures of her here. We'd love to see them. Sending healing thoughts to you. {{{}}}


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tess. Goldens truly are the most loving, devoted, sweetest dogs. I know your Tess is being missed and your heart is breaking. Hugs.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tess. Feel secure that she is running free at the Bridge with all our lost furbabies, free of pain.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family. As many have already said, most of us here understand perfectly what you're going through as we have been there. I love the suggestion of doing something with her photos in her honor...I did that when I lost my Chip last year and it is good therapy. Seeing all his pictures from over the years made me smile and remember the wonderful times we had together.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal pack sends gentle rooos of sympathy for your entire family. Always remember that Tess will watch over you and awaits a joyous reunion~and will also help you heal so you can add another Golden Mentor to your life should you choose.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I know exactrly how you feel. Over my extensive life I have owned and lost many many dogs. When I lost my first golden in Aug '99 I had a full brother, later litter to him. Scooter was only 5 when he just dropped dead of heart attack. I was in such a sate I actually talked about giveng his brother, Buck, away so I would not have to ever know what happened to him when he died, etc. BUT 2 months later, instead of giving Buck away, I GOT 8 WEEK OLD LITTERMATES HUNTER AND KAYCEE. Oct '99) and thn in Dec. '02, we ADOPTED A YEAR OLD GOLDEN MIX. So I went from threatening to have no dogs at all to having 4. 

I did lose Buck eventually, May 10, 2007, to heart attack as I lost his brother, but he was 12 years and 3 months old. And May 25, 2008, I lost KayCee to cancer at 8 yrs. 9 months. Had lost Hunter to adverse reaction to ProHeart6 back Oct. 200 at barely 4. And now our adopted golden mix is my only dog. But I am hopeing to get my health back on line and adopting another one. 

The grift is there and the pain and you never forget them, never stop loving them, but find you have just as much love to give to another one and will have the love in return from him'her.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. I just lost my 12.7yrs. old golden boy Tucker in January of this year. It still seems so fresh. She is pain free and having fun at the bridge until you meet again. Run hard at the bridge sweet girl Tess.


----------



## pburchins (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was in your shoes on Valentines day with our Riker. It was the worse day of my life and it hit me very hard. I had braced myself over a year being that he was getting older. It did not help.

The only good thing about the day for us and I believe him was that the last words he heard was that he was a Good Boy and it was OK. My wife and I held him. I am glad that we were there with him. 

Our house was so quiet without him. It stopped being a home when he was gone. Now we have a 13 week pup and the pup is doing little things that were just special to Riker and I. It makes me wonder if Riker is helping the pup along and sending a message to me.

Becoming a member this past month has helped me through the grieving process because everyone here understands our loss.

God Bless Tess and your family !


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My sympathies and thoughts on your loss of Tess. No matter what it will always seem like its too soon. Take care.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. We never get enough time with our buddies. Hopefully your memories and the love you shared with help with the pain of her loss. One day I hope you will open your heart to another golden, Tess would not want you to be alone for the rest of your life. Thank you for sharing your story with us and hope that we can give you some comfort.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I am really sorry to hear of your loss of Tess. The passing of a great pet really tears your life apart, and though it may sound silly to those who don't have a pet, all of us here understand your pain and sorrow and hope that knowing you're not alone will help you through the grieving. I would love to see photos of your dear Tess.

Someone passed on this quote to me when we lost Skokie to Lymphoma 4 days before her 5th birthday: *"Don't cry because it's over, Smile because it happened".* It will be hard for a while but one day when you're ready, your tears will turn to smiles as you remember the thousands of happy days you spent with Tess rather than that one sad day!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I am so sorry about Tess. Sounds as if she had a wonderful life, and you sent her off in style and with tons of love.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

> *"Don't cry because it's over, Smile because it happened".*




That's perfect, thank you for sharing that. Carolyn Knapp wrote in her book "Pack of Two" that the only imperfect thing about the relationship we have with our pets is its lack of longevity - we tend to outlive them. When I think about the alternative (our dogs outliving us), it becomes much easier to accept that we are the ones to bear the heartache.

Again though, I'm so sorry for your loss. Your post has really moved me this morning. I haven't experienced this yet, my golden is now 8 years ... my day will come, it's not at all hard to imagine how you must feel now.

You took good care of Tess, all the way through. That's an enormous gift you gave her ... cherish it :heartbeat


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Tess. Even though we think we have prepared ourselves for when we are going to lose them, it still hurts like hell and will do for some time to come. You have given Tess the ultimate act of love by letting her go painlessly to the Bridge. I hope in time you will find it in you to let another dog into your heart - never to replace Tess, but to carry on her legacy of showing us humans what love really is.

Run free from pain, play hard with new friends and sleep softly Tess


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hugs to you on the loss of your sweet Golden girl Tess. To ease the pain of losing my Sam, I surrounded myself with his memory. It helped tremendously. I hope you find some comfort too.


----------



## SunsetSam (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Tess. I know how much it hurts. I hope that with time the pain will fade and the happiness of your memories of her will make all of the pain worth it.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. Oh Boy, do most of us on here understand. I found this forum after I lost my golden too. Meg was 10 days short of her 15th birthday and I agree, waiting for the vet is just awful, unbelievable really when the day you have dreaded has arrived. Never underestimate the grief one has for the loss of a beloved pet. They are so missed and, as someone once said, leave a void is the size of space! I love the name Tess, by the way and if ever I am able to have another I would really like her to be called Tess and if I do, I will always remember your Tess and hope she lives up to the name!


_*Their Journey's Just Begun*_
_*by Ellen Breeneman*_
_Don't think of them as gone away , their journey's just begun_
_Life holds so many facets, this earth is only one._
_Just think of them as resting, from the sorrows and the tears,_
_In a place of warmth and comfort, where there are no days or years._
_Think how they must be wishing, that we could know today,_
_How nothing but our sadness, can really pass away._
_And think of them as living, in the hearts of those they touched ... _​_ For nothing loved is ever lost - and they were loved so much._


----------



## littleroads (Mar 18, 2009)

_Living Love_​-Written by Martin Scot Kosins,
Author of "Maya's First Rose"

If you ever love an animal, there are three days in your life you will always remember... 

The first is a day, blessed with happiness, when you bring home your young new friend. You may have spent weeks deciding on a breed. You may have asked numerous opinions of many vets, or done long research in finding a breeder. Or, perhaps in a fleeting moment, you may have just chosen that silly looking mutt in a shelter--simple because something in its eyes reached your heart. But when you bring that chosen pet home, and watch it explore, and claim its special place in your hall or front room--and when you feel it brush against you for the first time--it instills a feeling of pure love you will carry with you through the many years to come. 

The second day will occur eight or nine or ten years later. It will be a day like any other. Routine and unexceptional. But, for a surprising instant, you will look at your longtime friend and see age where you once saw youth. You will see slow deliberate steps where you once saw energy. And you will see sleep where you once saw activity. So you will begin to adjust your friend's diet--and you may add a pill or two to her food. And you may feel a growing fear deep within yourself, which bodes of a coming emptiness. And you will feel this uneasy feeling, on and off, until the third day finally arrives. 

And on this day--if your friend and God have not decided for you, then you will be faced with making a decision of your own--on behalf of your lifelong friend, and with the guidance of your own deepest Spirit. But whichever way your friend eventually leaves you---you will feel as alone as a single star in the dark night. 

If you are wise, you will let the tears flow as freely and as often as they must. And if you are typical, you will find that not many in your circle of family or friends will be able to understand your grief, or comfort you. 

But if you are true to the love of the pet you cherished through the many joy-filled years, you may find that a soul--a bit smaller in size than your own---seems to walk with you, at times, during the lonely days to come. 

And at moments when you least expect anything our of the ordinary to happen, you may feel something brush against your leg--very very lightly. 

And looking down at the place where your dear, perhaps dearest, friend used to lay---you will remember those three significant days. The memory will most likely be painful, and leave an ache in your heart---As time passes the ache will come and go as it has a life of its own. You will both reject it and embrace it, and it may confuse you. If you reject it, it will depress you. If you embrace it, it will deepen you. Either way, it will still be an ache. 

But there will be, I assure you, a fourth day when---along with the memory of your pet---and piercing through the heaviness in your heart---there will come a realization that belongs only to you. It will be as unique and strong as our relationship with each animal we have loved, and lost. This realization takes the form of a Living Love---like the heavenly scent of a rose that remains after the petals have wilted, this Love will remain and grow--and be there for us to remember. It is a love we have earned. It is the legacy our pets leave us when they go. And it is a gift we may keep with us as long as we live. It is a Love which is ours alone. And until we ourselves leave, perhaps to join our Beloved Pets--it is a Love that we will always possess. ​Living Love ​


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It does get easier with time and you may decide someday that there is room in your heart for a new family member. For now, just give yourself time grieve and and know that she will always be with you.
Take care.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of your sweet Tess. You were so brave and courageous for you girl and helped make her trip to the rainbow bridge an easy one.

It is never easy to say good-bye and you never stop missing them, but eventually the memories bring more smiles than tears. 

(((Hugs))) to you.


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. I would love to see a picture of your sweet girl if you have one. Rest in peace Tess.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. I know how very hard it is.

Godspeed sweet angel Tess.................


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

We offer or sympathy to you and your mom during the loss of Tess. You were blessed having her for 13 years. The heartbreak that you now experience proves the love and devotion you had for her. Please don't deny another dog that same love. Grieve, remember Tess, never try to replace her but please get another dog.
Jerry and Harley


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tess*

What a gorgeous girl Tess was.

I am so sorry, but you will see her at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss! Tess knew she was loved and lived a long and wonderful life. Godspeed sweet Tess!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

i'm hurting for you, too


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. 

Run free sweet Tess


----------



## yvettelovesgoldens (Mar 30, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. Its always harrd to lose a pet, you gave her a great life and Im sure she gave you great memories


----------



## rockchick65 (May 2, 2009)

All of my thoughts are with you, your family and Tess tonight. I suffered a loss myself less than 2 weeks ago, and I am still struggling tremendously. Huge hugs go out to you and yours.

Christina


----------

